# ASi Neuling braucht Rat bei der Fehlersuche



## Elektrikus (19 April 2022)

Nabend Zusammen,

ich bin mal auf Euer Schwarmwissen angewiesen. Ich habe ein Strang der schon länger Probleme macht und zu sporadischen Ausfällen sorgt. Das ganze lässt sich auch quittieren, und die Anlage läuft erstmal für eine gewisse Zeit. Ich habe schon alles auf lose Verbindungen, sowie Beschädigungen des Kabel kontrolliert. Ich konnte bis jetzt nichts Festellen, sowie weitere Kollegen ebenfalls nicht. 

Die Anlage besteht schon so in der Konfiguration sehr lange, also schließe ich jetzt mal eine nicht optimale Auslegung Auslegung aus, also die Leitungslängen usw haben sich nicht geändert uns bisher hat es über Jahre hinweg problemlos funktioniert. 



Ich habe einen Analyser an dem Strang angeschlossen und ich konnte auch 2 Slaves ausfindig machen, die dort Ordentlich stören. Dann mal nach und nach die Slaves getrennt, um zu beobachten ob Fehler dann geringer werden, oder halt wandern. Ich habe die besagten Slaves dann durch Neugeräte ersetzt und das Fehlerbild am Analyser hat sich nicht geändert. Ich habe an diversen Stellen des Strang die Busspannung kontrolliert, sowie auf Erdschluss kontrolliert, es ist nichts festzustellen. Mal just for fun einen Extension-Plug getauscht, ebenfalls erfolglos. (Dies hat schon einmal in der Vergangenheit zum Erfolg geführt, und war ein kleiner Erfahrungswert) 


Habt ihr da für mich noch Vorschlage wie ich da weiter vorgehen könnte, oder wie ich da ggf. mal mit dem Simatic Manager auf Fehlersuche gehe. Ich lese mich gerade weiter in dem Thema ein, aber aktuell bin ich da was Ratlos.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (19 April 2022)

Hallo Elektrikus,
Aus Deinem Text kann man zwar eine Menge lesen, jedoch noch nicht die endgültigen Schlüsse ziehen. Es fühlt sich an wie ein Alterungseffekt.
Das könnte in der Geräten sein oder aber in den Steckkontakten.  Die möglichen Ursachen sind vielfältig.
Ich denke das Beste ist wenn ich Dir unsere Dienstleistung anbiete. Dann kommen wir vermutlich am schnellsten ans Ziel. Wenn das nicht möglich ist, dann würde ich Dich als erstes Bitten mal die Topologie und die Auswertung von Analyzer  hier abzulegen. Vielleicht ist ja was erkennbar.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
Leadec Feldbus und Netzwerktechnik
https://www.i-v-g.de 
Hans-Ludwig.Goehringer@leadec-services.com


----------



## sunny22 (19 April 2022)

Wir haben viel ASi-Kram im Form von Brandschutzklappensystemen im Einsatz. Die meisten sind seit 2002 in Betrieb und natürlich gibt es auch immer mal wieder Probleme. Problemursache No. 1 sind vertrocknete Kondensatoren in ASi Netzteilen und ASi Mastern. Dadurch treten bei uns immer wieder sporadische Störungen auf. Weiterhin gibt es Probleme mit, designbedingt überlasteten und langsam sterbenden Optokopplern in den Slaves. Das sollte aber ein spezifisches Problem der verbauten TROX-Module sein und keine allgemeine Fehlerquelle bei anderen Systemen.
Netzteile und Master sind bez. waren bei uns von IFM.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (19 April 2022)

Hallo sunny22,
Deine Beschreibung passt zu Deinen Ausführungen von Elektrikus. Kondensatoren im Netzteil und im Master können bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt mit einem Busabschluß kompensiert werden und dann nicht mehr.  Bedingt durch die Baustruktur ist es schwierig den richtigen TN zu finden. Dafür braucht man ein spezielles Messgerät.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
Leadec Feldbus und Netzwerktechnik
https://www.i-v-g.de
Hans-Ludwig.Goehringer@leadec-services.com


----------



## Elektrikus (19 April 2022)

Vielen lieben dank für Eure Antworten.

Ich habe die verbauten Netzteile jeweils nur kontrolliert, in dem ich nur Spannungsversorgung kontrolliert habe, sowie auf die Symmetrie. Dies war alles i.o und mit dem Multimeter konnte ich keine Auffälligkeiten Festellen. Ich werde aber trotzdem mal die Netzteile tauschen und beobachten ob dadurch eine Änderung auftritt. Ansonsten halt mal die üblichen Alterungserscheinungen, wie Oxidation von Kontakten


Könnte ich in dem CP343-2 also in dem ASi Master eventuell was mit den Diagnosedaten anfangen ? Also wäre das eine Möglichkeit, oder ist das nicht so vielversprechend ?


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (19 April 2022)

Hallo Elektrikus,
Mit der CP Baugruppe bist Du leider fast blind.   Damit  ist Raten die einzige Möglichkeit. Das ist allerdings nicht effizient. 
Auch mit Messgeräten sind defekte Baugruppen schon ganz schwer zu finden.  Es erfordert eine bestimmte Vorgehensweise.
Verzinnte Kontakte  haben gerne mal 4 Ohm Übergangswiderstand.
Wenn es möglich ist würde ich die Stichleitungen ausbauen, und auf  Kabelwechsel verzichten
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
Leadec Feldbus und Netzwerktechnik
https://www.i-v-g.de
Hans-Ludwig.Goehringer@leadec-services.com


----------



## sunny22 (20 April 2022)

Ein Messgerät hilft da leider nicht viel. Defekte Kondensatoren verursachen hochfrequente Schwankungen der Versorgungsspannung da sie durch Kapazitätsverlust und steigenden ESR ihre Filterwirkung verlieren. Außerdem ändert sich die Regelcharakteristik im Netzteil wodurch die Regelschaltungen ins schwingen geraten können. Die Netzteile machen dann so zirpende Geräusche. Das Messgerät zeigt aber immer nur einen Mittelwert an. Tauschen ist da sicher kein schlechter Ansatz.
Was auch ein Problem sein kann sind die Durchstechkontakte. Kenne ja eure Umgebungsbedingungen nicht. Die mal auf Oxidation kontrollieren und ein paar cm daneben neu einstechen.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (20 April 2022)

Hallo Sunny22,
bitte tu mir den Gefallen und bring Elektrikus nicht durcheinander. Es gibt Messgeräte für die Symmetrie und die Signalbewertung. Die sind allerdings nicht so einfach zu interpretieren.  Tauschen ist eine Möglichkeit, allerdings auch die teuerste.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
Leadec Feldbus und Netzwerktechnik
https://www.i-v-g.de
Hans-Ludwig.Goehringer@leadec-services.com


----------



## sunny22 (21 April 2022)

Und Bitte tu mir den Gefallen und lass hier nicht den Oberlehrer raushängen.
Ich denke ich habe hier das selbe Recht meine Erfahrungen und Meinungen kund zu tun wie Du.  
Sicher ist ein Netzteiltausch keine günstige Angelegenheit aber bei "Die Anlage besteht schon so in der Konfiguration sehr lange..." vielleicht einfach notwendig. Ich hätte auch empfehlen können die Netzteile aufzuarbeiten so wie ich es mache aber das ist nun wirklich nicht jedermanns Sache.
Letztendlich ist es Sache des TO das zu bewerten und ggf. Nutzen aus den Beiträgen zu ziehen.


----------



## Elektrikus (21 April 2022)

Also ich bin ein schritt weiter, ich habe nochmals den verbauten Extension Plug getauscht, und der Bus hat sich schon deutlich stabilisiert. Es war vermutlich ein defekter, bzw davon gehe ich jetzt aus, weil ich diesen nicht in der OVP hatte, und irgendwie hat mir das keine ruhe gelassen, weil ich aufgrund meiner wenigen Erfahrung mit dem ASiBus, damit schon positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe. 
Es gibt jetzt noch ein Teilnehmer auf dem Strang, der ein paar Fehler macht...aber er bringt die Anlage nicht zum ausfallen. Man kann jetzt schon von einer gewissen Stabilität sprechen. 

Ich habe für die Fehlersuche nur ein Multimeter, sowie den Analyser von Siemens, sowie die Software. Ich nutze die Software halt hauptsächlich um zu sehen, welche Teilnehmer auf dem Strang ärger machen, das lässt sich super darstellen. Wie sinnvoll ist dort eigentlich der Tracemodus, nützt dieser was für die Fehlersuche, oder ist die Software von Siemens weniger geeignet. ?



Vielen vielen Dank nochmals an Allen Beteiligten für den Input


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (22 April 2022)

Hallo Elektrikus,
das ist doch mal ein schöne Meldung. Zum einen ist es jetzt ganz sicher, dass es ein wellenphysikalische Problem ist.  Also eine Veränderung des Wellenwiderstandes.  Jetzt kann Du in Ruhe weiter suchen und jede einzelne Komponente betrachten, oder auch mal dem Busabschluß versetzen. Ein Punkt der niedrigsten Impedanz ist das Netzgerät. Von diesem sollte der Busabschluss am weitesten weg sein.  Du kannst jetzt die Leitungslängen und Impedanzwechsel betrachten.  Die 2m Rundkabel am Sensor einkürzen, usw.  Kritische Fälle können sein Kreuze aber auch Baumstrukturen. Die solltest Du wenn möglich ausbauen oder mit einem Repeater verkleinern. 

Deine Fehlersuche würde ich jetzt anders beschreiben. Mit dem Analyzer siehst Du die, die vom Ärger betroffen sind (also zu Boden gehen),   nicht die die Ärger machen. Die die Ärger machen bleiben meisten im verborgenen.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (22 April 2022)

Lieber sunny22,
sorry wenn ich Dir auf die Füße getreten bin, war nicht meine Absicht.  Das mit dem Netzgerät und Deinen Erfahrungen ist  ja schon o.k.  und richtig. Deine emotionale Reaktionen darauf sind  es allerdings nicht.  Mir ging es um die Messtechnik.   Der Analyzer hat auch einen Trigger Ausgang und man kann mit Hilfe von einem Oszilloskop  und einer Differenzprobe jeden Teilnehmer anschauen und die Signalform bewerten.   Dafür gibt es auch Messgeräte die das automatisch machen. Wenn der Geldbeutel groß genug ist kann man sich so was sogar kaufen und spart damit Zeit und Geld. Ein Digitales USB Oszilloskop liegt bei Conrad heute mal bei 450,--€.
Elektrikus muss jetzt jede Komponente betrachten und versuchsweise tauschen. Das kostet viel Zeit und Geld. Wenn 2 Fehler drin sind, so ist das Ergebnis eventuell nicht eindeutig, und er fängt immer wieder von vorne an.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 April 2022)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Deine emotionale Reaktionen darauf sind es allerdings nicht.


Ich finde Sunny´s Reaktion vollkommen ok und auch berechtigt.

Was ich allerdings nicht ok finde ist dieses ständige anhängen von Mailadressen und Firmenlinks.
Vielleicht auch mal §8 in den Nutzungsbedingungen lesen.

Danke


----------



## PN/DP (22 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht ok finde ist dieses ständige anhängen von Mailadressen und Firmenlinks.


Finde ich nicht. Vermutlich will (und muß?) Herr Göhringer seine Beiträge als gewerbliche Beiträge kennzeichnen?

Harald


----------



## sunny22 (22 April 2022)

Ich denke das setzen von Busabschlüssen und Repeatern oder gar das ändern von Busstrukturen ist, an einer Anlage die in einer Konfiguration über Jahre hinweg problemlos funktioniert hat und in der selben Konfiguration neuerdings Probleme macht, herumdoktoren am Problem und nicht an der Ursache. Es wird vielleicht eine Zeit lang funktionieren bis die problematische[n] Komponente[n] ihre Eigenschaften weiter zum schlechten verändern und der Fehler wieder auftritt.
Wir haben bei uns den selben Fehler gemacht. Es gab mal eine Zeit lang Probleme mit den Mastern. Sie erzeugten Fehler oder gingen in Stop. Als Ursache hatten wir den Powerdecoupler auserkoren der den Master mit Spannung versorgte. Unserer Meinung brachte der nicht genug Strom obwohl der Strom über 10 Jahre ausreichend war. Wir haben also separate Netzteile für die Master eingebaut. Das hat auch funktioniert, etwa 1-2 Jahre lang. dann gingen die Probleme wieder los. Letztendlich war nicht der Powerdecoupler oder das Netzteil das Problem sondern der Spannungswandler in den Mastern bzw. die darin verbauten Kondensatoren.


----------



## Blockmove (22 April 2022)

sunny22 schrieb:


> Ich denke das setzen von Busabschlüssen und Repeatern oder gar das ändern von Busstrukturen ist, an einer Anlage die in einer Konfiguration über Jahre hinweg problemlos funktioniert hat und in der selben Konfiguration neuerdings Probleme macht, herumdoktoren am Problem und nicht an der Ursache. Es wird vielleicht eine Zeit lang funktionieren bis die problematische[n] Komponente[n] ihre Eigenschaften weiter zum schlechten verändern und der Fehler wieder auftritt.
> Wir haben bei uns den selben Fehler gemacht. Es gab mal eine Zeit lang Probleme mit den Mastern. Sie erzeugten Fehler oder gingen in Stop. Als Ursache hatten wir den Powerdecoupler auserkoren der den Master mit Spannung versorgte. Unserer Meinung brachte der nicht genug Strom obwohl der Strom über 10 Jahre ausreichend war. Wir haben also separate Netzteile für die Master eingebaut. Das hat auch funktioniert, etwa 1-2 Jahre lang. dann gingen die Probleme wieder los. Letztendlich war nicht der Powerdecoupler oder das Netzteil das Problem sondern der Spannungswandler in den Mastern bzw. die darin verbauten Kondensatoren.


Wir haben nicht viele ASI-Anlagen. Aber die jenigen, die wir haben kommen auch in die Jahre.
Bei uns hat sich auch gezeigt, dass Master und / oder die Netzteile Probleme machen.
Die ASI-Slaves sind selten Störungsursache.
Wenn ich bei solchen Anlagen ein Retrofit mache, ersetze ich die Siemens Master meist durch Bihl und Wiedemann ASI-Profinet-Gateways.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (22 April 2022)

Hallo Blockmove,

ich würde es nicht als herumdoktern bezeichnen.  Der AS-i hat aus meiner Sicht von Natur aus gewisse Systemfehler die sich mit zunehmendem Alter  negativ auswirken können. Einer der Fehler ist die Baumstruktur. Die Gesetze der Wellenphysik können auch durch eine niedrige Baudrate nicht immer gelöst werden. Negativ wirkt es sich dann aus, wenn die oder einzelne Kondensatoren altern.  Man kann mit einen Busabschluss oder einem Tuner von B+W,  sich über eine gewisse Zeit retten, wenn alterungsbedinge Komponenten verbaut sind.   Die Suche nach dieser Komponenten geht nur über eine Pegelbewertung und nur mit einem geeigneten Messgerät. Das hast Du ja am eigenen Leib erfahren. Wenn man wie in Deinem Fall  keines hat.

Zur Thema welche Baugruppen betroffen sind ist ganz unterschiedlich.  Meisten ist es nur eine gewisse Serie über einen begrenzten Zeitraum betroffen.  Ich habe schon alles gehabt.  Das hängt von der Qualitätsprüfung der Kondensatoren ab.   Manche Hersteller sagen auch direkt wenn man den Typ nennt, das dieser vorsorglich ausgetauscht werden sollte. Dann ist alles wieder für einen langen Zeitraum o.k.

Zum Retrofit : B+W einzusetzen ist eine Weise Entscheidung.   B+W hat die größten Erfahrungen in der Diagnose mit Hilfe vom Master.
Alles Gut.


----------



## Elektrikus (23 April 2022)

Wo liegen diese Messgeräte Preislich mit dem ich quasi die Signalqualität des Bus kontrollieren kann bzw. wer bietet sowas an ?


Würde man mit einen digitalen Oszilloskop was messen können, oder ist dies eher nicht dazu geeignet ?


----------



## reini (23 April 2022)

Elektrikus schrieb:


> Wo liegen diese Messgeräte Preislich mit dem ich quasi die Signalqualität des Bus kontrollieren kann bzw. wer bietet sowas an ?



Hallo Elektrikus, der AS-iExpert wird so um die 2000 Euro kosten.
Wir haben uns das Messgerät damals angeschafft und sind damit voll zufrieden.

Das Messgerät bekommst du bei der Firma Leadec oder bei der Firma Indusol.
Bei Indusol heisst das Gerät "ASi View".

Siehe Beitrag 6
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/welches-as-interface-messgerät.92190/

Unser Vorgehen bei ASi Problemen:
1. ASI Spannung messen (+15V, -15V gegen Erde)
2. ASi Expert anhängen, wenn der Master Signalpegel unter 110% liegt, ist die Leitung zu lange.
2. ungefähre Leitungslänge ausmessen und entscheiden ob ein Extension Plug oder ein Repeater (>200M) eingesetzt werden muss.
3. Wenn die Leitungslänge ok ist und immer wieder verschiedene Slaves ausfallen, ersetzen wir das ASI Netzteil
4. Wenn immer nur ein Slave ausfällt, kontrollieren wir den Anschluss und ersetzen beim nächsten Ausfall den Slave

Gruss Reini


----------



## sunny22 (23 April 2022)

reini schrieb:


> 1. ASI Spannung messen (+15V, -15V gegen Erde)


Wie ist das zu verstehen? Für mich ist ASi ein 2-Draht Bus ohne definierten Bezug zu einem Fremdpotential wie Erde.


----------



## reini (23 April 2022)

sunny22 schrieb:


> Wie ist das zu verstehen? Für mich ist ASi ein 2-Draht Bus ohne definierten Bezug zu einem Fremdpotential wie Erde.


Das Siemens AS-Interface Netzteil 3RX9502-0BA00 wird gemäss Abbildung geerdet.  
Am ASi Kabel wird auf der braunen Litze +15VDC gegen Erde und auf der blauen Litze -15VDC gegen Erde gemessen. 
Ohne Erdung vom Netzteil sind die +/- 15VDC nicht vorhanden und das Netzteil kann keinen Erdschluss detektieren.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (23 April 2022)

Hallo sunny22,

Im Netzgerät ist eine Widerstand, Drossel, und Kondensatorschaltung.  Die Drosseln dienen zu Datenentkopplung.  Die Leistung wird mit +15 , -15 V bis zu 8A  übertragen. Auf moduliert ist ein Sin² Datentelegramm in Manchester Codierung. Damit  der As-i Pegel nicht zu sehr im Raum herumschwebt, soll er am Netzgerät über die Kondensatorschaltung symmetrisch an Masse angebunden werden.  An NG ist dafür eine Klemme vorgesehen.  Gibt es einen Erdschluss so verschiebt sich diese Spannung.  Das ist was reini meint mit ASI Spannung messen (+15V, -15V gegen Erde messen)


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (23 April 2022)

Hallo Elektrikus

wenn wir Dir ein Angebot  über den As-i Expert unterbreiten sollten, so must Du Die über irgend einen Kanal melden.
Hier oder
VIKI_Feldbustechnik@leadec-services.com 
Danke.
Ich hoffe wir konnten Dir auch helfen?
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## Blockmove (23 April 2022)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Zum Retrofit : B+W einzusetzen ist eine Weise Entscheidung.   B+W hat die größten Erfahrungen in der Diagnose mit Hilfe vom Master.



Was mich bei B+W schlichtweg begeistert ist deren Kundenservice.
Beim vorletzten Retrofit ein Problem mit einem Siemens ASi-Safety-Schutztürschalter gehabt und bei B+W angerufen.
Alle Techniker besetzt, der Sachverhalt wurde nur aufgenommen.
20 Minuten später Rückruf vom Techniker und der endschuldigt sich erstmal für die Verzögerung .
Dann gemeinsam das Problem diskutiert und Fehlersuche und mögliche Problemlösung besprochen.
Anhand dessen hab ich dann den den Fehler gefunden.
Abends gegen 20Uhr klingelt mein Firmenhandy ... Der B+W-Techniker hat etwas Zeit gehabt und hat einen Probeaufbau gemacht.
Problem nachstellbar und ich soll in mein Postfach schauen, da ist ein PDF mit Anleitung  
Und das ohne Wartungsvertrag und als ganz kleiner Kunde mit gerademal einer Handvoll B+W-Geräten.


----------



## Blockmove (23 April 2022)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Erdschluss so verschiebt sich diese Spannung.  Das ist was reini meint mit ASI Spannung messen (+15V, -15V gegen Erde messen)



Gute ASI-Netzgeräte und / oder Master haben eine Erdschluss-Erkennung.
Sporadische Erdschlussfehler sind richtig ekelhaft zu finden.
Wir hatten so einen Fehler jahrelang an einer Anlage. Kam alle 1-2 Monate einmal vor.
Ursache erst beim Retrofit gefunden. Beim B+W-Master gibt es ein schönes Log und da stand dann Erdschluss


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (23 April 2022)

Hallo Blockmove,



Blockmove schrieb:


> Ursache erst beim Retrofit gefunden. Beim B+W-Master gibt es ein schönes Log und da stand dann Erdschluss



Und auch die Zeit wann er auftreten ist. Ich will jetzt hier nicht noch eine  As-i Schulung draus werden lassen. Zum Erdschlusswächter :  Hier ist Vorsicht geboten manche Erdschlusswächter reagieren auch auf EMV Störungen. Die zeigen einen Erdschluss an obwohl keiner vorhanden ist.
Der B+W macht das zum Beispiel nicht.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 April 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Gute ASI-Netzgeräte und / oder Master haben eine Erdschluss-Erkennung.
> Sporadische Erdschlussfehler sind richtig ekelhaft zu finden.
> Wir hatten so einen Fehler jahrelang an einer Anlage. Kam alle 1-2 Monate einmal vor.
> Ursache erst beim Retrofit gefunden. Beim B+W-Master gibt es ein schönes Log und da stand dann Erdschluss


Wenn man sich beim B+W Master das Statuswort mit in die SPS übernimmt, dann kann man es auch gleich da auswerten, da ist unter anderem auch ein Erdschlussfehler mit integriert und es muss keiner mehr am Gerät schauen. Ich habe eine Anlage mit ASi Pneumatik-Ventilantrieben, da sind eine Zeit lang die Ventilmodule gestorben wie die Fliegen. Es hat eine lange Zeit gedauert, bis der Hersteller der Module festgestellt hat, dass es in der Elektronik durch die Verkleinerung zu Überspannungsschäden bei Feuchtigkeit in der Druckluft kam (weil es da so wie ich verstanden habe durch die Wassermoleküle in der Druckluft zu Spannungsunterschieden kam). Manchmal liegt der Fehler auch ganz woanders.


----------



## Blockmove (24 April 2022)

Was mir immer mehr auffällt und auch schon Hans Ludwig angesprochen hat, ist das Elkos immer häufiger die Fehlerursache sind.
Nicht nur bei ASi, sondern in ganz vielen anderen Fällen. Das Problem ist dann auch noch zudem, dass sie auch ganz einfach auch durch Lagerung sterben. Du hast z.B. ein defektes Netzteil und das Ersatzgerät aus dem Lager ist genauso im Eimer.
Netzteile, Steuerungen, Panels, ... das Thema hast du durch die ganze Palette.


----------

